# nginx mit iscpconfig und weg mit dem lahmen indianer



## woop (22. März 2009)

hallo zusammen,

ich möchte den indianer in die ewigen jagdgründe schicken...

hat jemand eine einfache, funktionierende howto für ispconfig mit nginx unter debian 5.0? 

mit der anleitung und dem ispconfig-trunk nginx patch von eugenesan habe ich es leider nicht hinbekommen.


----------



## Till (22. März 2009)

nginx wird nicht von ISPConfig unterstützt.



> mit der anleitung und dem ispconfig-trunk nginx patch von eugenesan habe ich es leider nicht hinbekommen.


Der Patch ist auch für ein inzwischen veraltetes prerelease. Es ist nicht zu empfehlen diesen Patch zu verwenden da er inkompatibel mit der weiteren ISPConfig Entwicklung ist da der Autor des Patches leider einige Felder in der Datenbank in einer Art modifiziert hat dass sich ISPConfig mit dem Patch nicht mehr aktualisieren lässt.

Wir werden den Patch daher in der aktuellen Form auch nicht in die ISPConfig Entwicklng aufnehmen bis der Autor diese Fehler beseitigt hat.


----------



## woop (22. März 2009)

danke für deine antwort till.

kommt leider zu spät 

... aber, wie sieht es mit Lighttpd aus? wird der unterstützt?

trauriges

woop


----------



## Rocco (22. März 2009)

Ich habe irgendwo gelesen das ISPConfig mit lighttpd laufen kann, stimmt dies?


----------



## Till (22. März 2009)

> ... aber, wie sieht es mit Lighttpd aus? wird der unterstützt?


Nein. das kommt erst in einem der nächsten Releases.



> Ich habe irgendwo gelesen das ISPConfig mit lighttpd laufen kann, stimmt dies?


Nein.


----------



## Rocco (22. März 2009)

LOL da waren wir wohl gleich schnell  Lighttpd wäre schon schön, apache lastet mir mit nur 2 GB RAM ein bisschen zu viel...


----------



## woop (22. März 2009)

woop... ! nginx wäre aber noch viel schöner!

;-)


----------



## x-f (26. Mai 2009)

nginx wäre wirklich top!


----------



## F4RR3LL (29. Mai 2009)

das wäre der kracher.-.. die ganzen tools gehen alle auf apache. langsam aber selten auch mal lighty. doch nginx das wäre mal was.
Fände ich nen kracher wenn in dieser richtung weiter gearbeitet würde.
Müsste wohl nen extra Zweig von ISPConf werden. Aber der würde wohl Anerkennung finden.


----------



## Falcon37 (29. Mai 2009)

nginx wäre der hammer


----------



## Till (29. Mai 2009)

> Müsste wohl nen extra Zweig von ISPConf werden. Aber der würde wohl Anerkennung finden.


Wieso? In ISPConfig ist alles als plugin realisiert, auch der apache support. Es muss einfach nur jemand ein plugin dafür schreiben.


----------



## Falcon37 (30. Mai 2009)

Und wie einfach/schwer ist das?


----------



## Till (30. Mai 2009)

Wenn Du PHP programmieren kannst und Dich mit nginx auskennst ist das recht einfach. Du nimmst das apache Plugin als Vorlage, benennst es in nginx um inkl. dem Klassennamen im plugin und fängst dann an den Code da drin für nginx anzupassen.


----------

